# Seed Question!



## RingsALLAround (Mar 19, 2012)

I usually feed a bagged dove mix from the pet store, but ran out today. I gave my ringneck doves a combo of white millet and whole safflower seeds to hold them over, along with a powdered egg supplement. Is this safe for them to eat for now? Thanks!


----------



## CMH1211 (Mar 10, 2013)

In short, yes. Regular boiled eggs to me would have been better... ive never heard of egg powder.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

sure for a few days.. but too high protein is bad for the kidneys as they flush it out with them, an over amount of protein would tax them.


----------

